# Berlin - White Bass



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

So I was driving over that bridge near Tall Tales bait shop and saw 5 guys walking down the road, all with stringers FULL of fish. It made me drift left of center looking at all their fish. I never been down their, how do guys catch them?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Maybe they just happened to find a big school of fish and slayed them, or is the run starting? I'm not familiar with Berlin, but is this spot close to the river?


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Usallay with a fishing pole joking lol i ussally use 1/16 to1/8 th ounce jig with a power grub or tipped with gulp2" minow color depends i have the best luck with white or chartuse grubs grubs the guy at tall tails will tell you what ther biting on also might run in too some eyes there might be a few lingering in the river yet


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Wow! Maybe they just happened to find a big school of fish and slayed them, or is the run starting? I'm not familiar with Berlin, but is this spot close to the river?


Yep, its a popular spot for the run.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Its the mahoning before deer creek res they usally rum up to the spillway at apple but the colthey have ran that far yet out today at the spillway only caught 3 keepers 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Has the run started?


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

There today caught 3 hogs


Fish long and Hard


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Like I told a buddy of mine "U can"t catch em at home " ! I"m gonna try it wednesday after I get done with a "****" call that I gota git out of a chimney FUR some lady . So I"ll be up there at the end of RT. 62 sometime mid am. I just gota find out how everyone fixes em to eat em ! I"v been just catchin em & letin em go .


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck


Fish long and Hard


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

thanks to the guys that keep us posted where fish are biting, cuz without you guys, sum of us would have no idea where to look


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont know if anyone said the run was on or not? guess i will have to try for myself tonight. and if it's not, i'll head over to my favorite berlin spot


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

There ther but few and far between fished from 225 to the spillway found most of the decent ones in cover in the deeper holes


Fish long and Hard


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep I was there this am & few & far between BUT IF U find the deep holes in the creek WITH cover yes you will catch some. I was only there 1&1/2 hours & I got 10 nice ones it was FUN !


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Picked up a few, water level is real low, won't go again until we get a few days of rain. Good to be out, but my advice is save your gas money until water is up a few feet.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll take the few it like right nxt to the house im going to hit again in the am


Fish long and Hard


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah i stopped out too. Went down looked, turned around. Water level was very low. Had my 9 tear old with me and didnt feel like exploring. Will stop out after some rain. Lots of cars there though 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Stopped down to see what all the fuss was about. Didn't get a bite right under the bridge off rt 62 but went down the road a ways and my girl ended up catching 17 and I got 3. She skunked me tonight but ill be in her honey hole tomorrow while she's at work. LoL. The white bass are in there just gotta find them.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey H . M .F.F. U live in Louisville I wonder cuz I'm from Louisville also ! & I might be up there again also , that is after another " **** " call & maybe after a" WOODSKITTY" call . U will know if I'm there cuz of my truck has TRAPS on top & signs on my truck.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure am born and raised. I'll keep a lookout for ya. Are you related to the becks by any chance??


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure am born and raised. I'll keep a lookout for ya. Are you related to the becks by any chance??


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

not to have class reunion but if you went the louisville high what year did ya graduate?


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

It will be popping a little more rain


Fish long and Hard


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

2006. This rain should have them goin nuts. Hopefully the boss let's me leave early cause I don't feel like working outside in the rain when i could be fishing in it!!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I graduated in "75" & still have a full head of hair LOL ! & to answer some ones other question WHAT Becks do u mean?


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Trapper I saw your truck there today, I almost stopped to say hi  How did you do? I'm going out Friday to try..


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

After my "WOODSKITTY" call I only fished FUR 1/2 hr & NO takers . But I was so close that I had to try. I"ll try to git up there soon again & maybe my HONEY will come along cuz SHE can (almost) out fish me & when I take our smoker craft boat MY MONEY is on my HONEY to catch the fish !!!! Best part SHE don"t eat the fish , BUT she LOVES to FISH .


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Turned out to be more of a hiking trip than fishing. It took me an hour to find them. Once I did I was catching one about every 15 min - I ended up with 4. I probably wont be back until we get more rain.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Berliner nice picture of the white bass ! I never made it out today was lookin FUR some fungus today as my HONEY would say . But I will be out & up some where to do some fishin this weekend .


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Which way did you find them i went from apple street spillway to the highway with only a couple of dinks


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I started out at the bridge and walked towards Carnation Mall. I found them in a wide deep bend in the river.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info berliner ill try that way tomorrow


Fish long and Hard


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I fished Berlin yesterday and will say the white bass are still in there. Due to the river being so low they are not near as far upstream as normal. I'm not giving out my exact spot but they are between price street and 225.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats alot of ground to cover better pack a lunch and were your boots hiking that is lol thanks for the info


Fish long and Hard


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

We were in a 12' aluminum boat, and its not that big of an area. Heres a map. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub217.gif


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks T.stuller
We were beating a DEAD HORSE, up-creek of 225. NO WATER! Our favorite spot was about 1' deep.
Is it possible to launch a boat, North of Price St, somewhere?
Where is the closest launch?,,, (if you have a trailer?)


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

turn off 225 onto price street, right past the bridge, on the right, you can park and launch a boat. My cousin lives on German church and has a dock so we just drove over from there (we were in his boat). Water is still low so I dont low if its usable right now. For the shore fisherman the bridge on Price Street can be a great spot at times. We were closer to 225 though.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Rode down and checked the ramp. It is launchable. Two trucks with trailers there and 1 car.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank You,,, very much


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Thank You,,, very much


No problem. Only about 10 minutes from my house to there


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Any updates?? Went Yesterday and only landed 2 white bass... From the bridge on Rockhill and walked south...water was really low tho


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

In the bend bye the power lime we manged 22 in 2 hrs on minows


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

O wow!! Congrats. Is that further south (going towards Rt.62) from where we were? Im looking to go back this week sometime, hopefully I can get a decent catch..


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Toward rockhill and greenbower


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

O ok, same area then....I'll try the Minnows next time. Raining pretty hard right now! Should have some luck tomorrow


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone tried the waters today??


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

No luck went from 225 to rockhill with 1 channel 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

The real ? Everyone wants to know is if their in the river yet, this should be the week for them, let us know what's up, hate to waste the gas.... Thanks

The Silverback


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

We need some heavy rain, Berlins water level went DOWN from what it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Lots of rain needed but in my opion they will have dun spawened by the time we get the rain but getting some decent channels in the deepwr holes 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got back...no luck..1 white bass and 1 huge crappie...some channel cats would be nice tho. WHEN ARE THEY COMING..lol


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with the Berlin area. If anyone would be generous enough to PM me a general area (not your honey hole or anything like that) where I can get there and get started, along with what works best there, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Got one good white bass today its spotty there are those who run into a school or two and there are the rest of us............


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Same here 3 keepers and a lot of walking 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Like the OL saying goes ( The early bird gets the worm) also FISH in the deeper holes of the creek ! Us TRAPPERS look FUR things like that ! Deep holes will hold the fish . Good Luck to ALL !


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

One of the best tips I can give everyone is to look for minnows jumping out of the water early in the morning. White bass run in schools this time of year and will tear through schools of bait fish causing them to jump out of the water. You may get lucky and stumble across a suspended school of white bass, but best odds are to look for jumping minnows and cover lots of water. White bass are aggressive feeders.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

River up about 5-8 inches still need more rain


Fish long and Hard


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Few and far between when ya find then there in a skool but small ones any buddy else find em today


Fish long and Hard


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Water up a bit more they have kinda started there run caught sbout 30 just kept emough for dinner


Fish long and Hard


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Much needed rain it might be on now


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Im hopin we get some rain tonight!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Any females yet????

The Silverback


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Mostly sperming males as of lastnight


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Went yesterday evening. Not even a bite


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

water level was up but very muddy....maybe that has something to do with it..any tips??


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

If their not up in there pretty soon, like the next few days, then their not coming!!!

The Silverback


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone been there in the last couple days???

The Silverback


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonderin same thing!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I hate to say it but if the last 2 guys on here haven"t gone up in the last 2 weeks well it might be over pretty soon !! Iv"e said before " The early bird gets the worm "


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

All the keepers you can carry river packed with people hauled a another 30 today and a good 2 lb large mouth bye the spillway good fishing ive been there every day since last thurs and killem 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Ive been up the last two weeks but not to the spillway, I dont have a clue where that is. Would love to try it tno


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

Assuming your fishing bye the higway come towards town to gasgill rd there is a parking lot walk the trail to the spillway or take gasgill to walnut then to river you can park there the sillway is rite down there you will see it


Fish long and Hard


----------

